# Movement Wanted



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Looking for a faulty Wostok Cal 2409A movement for parts.

Found in many other Ruskies.

Anyone have one?

Thank you.

Jon


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I've got an old Slava 27jewel hand wind with broken crown, couldn't begin to tell you the movement make or cal though. It's yours if it fits the bill Jon :yes:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Read the title and I'm at work on the toilet, so I'm with you brother :biggrin:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PC-Magician said:


> Looking for a faulty Wostok Cal 2409A movement for parts.
> 
> Found in many other Ruskies.
> 
> ...


 What parts do you need Jon?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

This part in particular Roy, forgotten the name for it.

Stops the crown pulling out as you can see the pin is missing.

Pallet fork also.



SBryantgb said:


> I've got an old Slava 27jewel hand wind with broken crown, couldn't begin to tell you the movement make or cal though. It's yours if it fits the bill Jon :yes:


 Thanks a picture may help if possible?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've probably got these, will have a look asap.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2016)

if Roy cant help let me know, i have " a few" of these movements


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bruce will probably find them quicker than I can


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks gents its a race between Roy and Bruce so who is the quickest. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2016)

PC-Magician said:


> Thanks gents its a race between Roy and Bruce so who is the quickest. :thumbsup:


 i shall have a look later, but you may need to remind me if you dont here back tonight :yes:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce said:


> i shall have a look later, but you may need to remind me if you dont here back tonight :yes:


 will do :thumbsup:


----------

